# Building A Rabbit Hutch



## irishbunny (Apr 7, 2009)

Dad has decided he wants to build a big rabbit hutch, he wants to build a really big one, maybe around 5 foot long or bigger. Anyone ever build there rabbit a big rabbit hutch, if so do you have advice and pictures or does anyone have any good links?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 7, 2009)

My dad has built most of ours. He build two three tier 4ft hutches (they have two 4ft by 2ft hutches one on top of the other, and they sit on top of a 4ft by 4ft run), and he also build an 8ft by 4 ft enclosure that had hutch and run.

Maybe have a look at sites with good hutches and then your dad can be creative and adapt it to what you need.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have never built a rabbit hutch, however here is a picture of Millie's current hutch if you need a general idea. It's not massive (6 x 2 x 2ft) but is big enough for her, and is above a 6 x 4ft run that she has access to during daylight hours if she isn't in the house or garden etc. I have had a few hutches in the past, and this style (with a run attached) is definitely my favourite.







Millie is getting a new home this summer though as I am going away to university in September and my mum doesn't think she can handle the hutch she has at the moment. Therefore she is getting a shed with run attached to the outside for optimal space and ease of access for my mum. I have seen many other rabbit peoplecreate this set-upwith great success and it generally ends up cheaper, and a lot easier, than buying/building a hutch. Just an idea you may want to consider?


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 7, 2009)

Cool that looks good, I'm supposed to be getting a shed in a couple of months but I'll be putting cages in it for Winter or for anyo ther reason I need it.He wants to build something like this...






What do ye think?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 7, 2009)

How great your Dad is gonna do that for your buns! 

My Dad built these a while ago, but they are sort of temporary; he built Benji's hutch (6ft by 4ft) but we bought Pippin's hutch and that's fab too. My Dad also built this run- it is about 12ft by 7ft and has a partition down the middle. It is able to be opened, so if there is only one bun in there he can have the whole run.

This is all temporary- my Dad is currently building one huge hutch and run for both rabbits, but with a partition. They seem to love being around one another- grooming and snuggling etc. but then suddenly attack every now and then, so this is for safety. It is going to be about 14ft by about 3ft, with an attached 10ft run, running the full 14ft (we have a very big garden). There is also going to be a shed attached to the other side for storage etc.
(that's not me in the pic btw)

So there's going to be 140 square foot of running space for my buns 

My Dad is a qualified......well everything really!!!!! So it's going to be good! I can't wait for it to be done 























This hutch has since been converted to double storey, and Pippin's is double storey too, but this was 'Thistle Hall' from Pets at Home.

I'd just say- make sure that all paint and wood etc. is pet safe, and good bolts are put on the hutches- so many hutches have terrible little ones that I would be scared would break off, or twizzle open!!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks, ya my Dad is pretty good at making stuff and he said he wanted to make this. Actually, before I even decided to ask for rabbits he wanted to make a hutch and get rabbits but he didn't have time at the time.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thats really good. Hope everything goes hunky dorey- that pic looks fab!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 7, 2009)

Ya hopefully! Can't wait till it's done!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 7, 2009)

We both must shows piccies when they r done!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 7, 2009)

Yup defo! Good luck with yours too!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 7, 2009)

WOW jcottonl02, those plans for the super-hutch sound AMAZING! Your bunnies are so lucky and they're going to have so much space to run around in 

The only thing I have to add hutch-bulding wise is to use a really strong mesh wire. I've read stories of foxes etc pulling chicken wire and not so strong wire meshes apart to get to a bunny :cry2

Other than that, good luck building the hutch and can't wait to see pictures of the finished product!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 7, 2009)

Ya we are buying the super strong wire, we have tons of foxes and no way would we risk it.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks mouse-chalk I am so so unbelievably excited about it -probs more excited than my buns would be!!!!

Ah yes good point- strong mesh wire is a definate important point. We have used that on all ours, but fortunately we don't get many foxes around our house. I was looking out my bedroom window the other day about 2am (I had just come back from a night out lol) and saw this fox just plodding down the road!!! It was so surreal.


----------

